# What are you reading?  (April 2005)



## Ruined (Apr 1, 2005)

Once again, divulge your current literary pursuits!

I finally got a copy of 'A Cavern of Black Ice' by J.V. Jones. I heard all of the good reviews from people here last year, but could never lay my hands on a copy of the paperback. Pretty sad when the hardback for book 2 was out on shelves. So far, so good. 

Also pending, I have 'Into the Darkness (World at War, Book 1)' by Harry Turtledove. He's got so many books out, I figured I would take a stab at one of his fantasy series. I've only tackled the first few chapters, but I like what I've read.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm reading "Witchhunter" by C.L. Werner.  It's a Warhammer novel.  It won't rate on any best of fantasy listing, but it's been an enjoyable read.  After that I have a bunch of Drizzt books I've been putting off and the last two books of King's Dark Tower series.

Kane


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Apr 1, 2005)

Slowly making my way through _Paradise Lost_ and _The Once and Future King_. They both deserve the italics.


----------



## DarkOra (Apr 1, 2005)

Just finished re-reading the Coldfire Trilogy (Friedmann) and getting ready to start on "The Dreaming Tree" by C. J. Cherryh.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 1, 2005)

Nameless Cults by Robert E. Howard put out by Chaosium.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 1, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Nameless Cults by Robert E. Howard put out by Chaosium.




Very good collection, but it's missing a few that really should be in there (can't remember the titles off hand)


----------



## WayneLigon (Apr 1, 2005)

_Gardens of the Moon._ First book of the Malazan series. Already seeing some things I'm going to adapt.


----------



## Rl'Halsinor (Apr 1, 2005)

Re-reading all of Glen Cook's _Garret, P.I._ fantasy-detective series.  Started with _Sweet Silver Blues_ from 1987 (man its been 18 years since I last read it!).  Great stuff and fun too.


----------



## Krug (Apr 1, 2005)

_Drachenfels_ by 'Jack Yeovil' (aka Kim Newman), an old Warhammer fantasy book. Very well-written and quite unconventional from your typical Sword & Sorcery fare.


----------



## Krieg (Apr 1, 2005)

Dead Man's Hand:  Five Tales of the Weird West  by Nancy A. Collins

Also going back and re-reading all of the Thieves World books in preperations for the upcoming D20 version by Green Ronin.


----------



## Krug (Apr 2, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Dead Man's Hand:  Five Tales of the Weird West  by Nancy A. Collins



Looks interesting, especially since I'm running a Weird West PBP. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Krieg (Apr 2, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads-up.




No prob.

It's a nice little collection of stories.


----------



## Shag (Apr 2, 2005)

Its funny how similar some of our tastes are.
I just got done reading tons of Ron E Howard stuff :Conan the Cimmerian 1&2, and then Solomon Kane.
Now I'm half way through Turtledove's "In the Presence of Mine Enemies"

I should be done that soon, I'll probably read Under the Eagle next back to Rome where I am always comfortable!


----------



## Wombat (Apr 2, 2005)

This has been an eclectic month for me...

I abandoned my quest to finish the Aubrey-Maturin books at a go and slid back into other old haunts.

First up I read the _Mabinogian_.

After that I re-read the Harry Potter series (books 1-5)

And then read _Swords of Lankhmar_.

Now I have to figure out where to go next.  My thought is to go back to O'Brian (pick up with _The Truelove_ and the other five remaining books in the series); OTOH, I might head back into my Arthurian readings for a bit.  **shrug** I'll edit this tomorrow when I have made a decision.  

(later)
So, Sunday I reread the first two_ Hitchhiker's Guide_ books.  Hmm.  Think I need to settle on something meatier


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 2, 2005)

Still reading _Quicksilver_ by Neal Stephenson, also _GURPS Illuminatii_ and the _Pocket Modern Handbook_


----------



## Dakkareth (Apr 2, 2005)

_Sea of Silver Light_, fourth and final book in Tad Williams _Otherland_

Great fun, though a little longwinded. One of my favourite authors .


----------



## Kesh (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm about halfway through _The DaVinci Code_ right now. The writing's not so great, but I'm enjoying the story.

Next is probably _Perdido Street Station_.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Apr 3, 2005)

Well, I visited my daughter this week/weekend so I had 20 hours in the car for audiobooks. I listened to (unfortunately abridged versions of) the following: _The Codex_ by Douglas Preston, a fun little adventure/mystery in the Honduran jungles. _Catch Me If You Can_ by Frank Abagnale, which would have been better if I hadn't been driving through a snowstorm while listening to it. _The Best Awful_ by Carrie Fisher, yet another story of the mentally unbalanced (an apparent theme for me the last couple of months), which was a little slow in places, but still fun.

-Dave


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

Dragons of Darkness currently


----------



## Thanee (Apr 3, 2005)

*A Storm of Swords* (G.R.R. Martin's Song of Ice and Fire, Part III) - will be continued soon after a little pause.

After that, I already have *Quicksilver Zenith* (Stan Nicholl's Quicksilver Trilogy, Part II) waiting.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Aeric (Apr 3, 2005)

"The Black Company" by Glen Cook, and "Newton's Cannon" By J. Gregory Keys.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 3, 2005)

Just finished recently: Old Man's War by John Sclazi, Orphanage by Robert Buettner, Homeward Bound by Harry Turtledove, and I tried really hard to read A Crowning Mercy by Bernard Cornwell & Susanna Kells but just couldn't.

I'm about to start reading Incubus Dreams by Laurell K. Hamilton today, if I can finish reading relevant sections of the FAR (http://www.arnet.gov/far/) without crumbling to dust in from the intense pleasure and excitement. If I can't get into Hamilton immediately, as I sometimes can't, I'll probably start reading Crown of Slaves by Eric Flint & David Weber.


----------



## Herremann the Wise (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Just finished the _Lyonesse _ Series for the upteenth time by Jack Vance (surprisingly my favourite of his) and have just started up _Cugel's Saga_ also by Jack Vance. 



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> *A Storm of Swords* (G.R.R. Martin's Song of Ice and Fire, Part III) - will be continued soon after a little pause.




When I get a whiff that _A Feast for Crows _ is on its way, I'm going to go through these again. Unfortunately, that does not seem to be anytime soon.   

Best Regards
Herremann the Wise


----------



## Undead Pete (Apr 4, 2005)

The *Eisenhorn* trilogy by Dan Abnett, set in the Warhammer 40K universe.  I've been utterly surprised at how good these books are.  I'm going out and buying all theb *Gaunt's Ghosts* novels as soon as i can.


----------



## Undead Pete (Apr 4, 2005)

Shag said:
			
		

> I just got done reading tons of _Ron E Howard _ stuff :Conan the Cimmerian 1&2, and then Solomon Kane.



My favorites by him are _Opie the Barbarian_ and _Solomon Cunningham_


----------



## Kanegrundar (Apr 4, 2005)

Undead Pete said:
			
		

> The *Eisenhorn* trilogy by Dan Abnett, set in the Warhammer 40K universe.  I've been utterly surprised at how good these books are.  I'm going out and buying all theb *Gaunt's Ghosts* novels as soon as i can.



 if you want a good read in the Warhammer Fantasy Universe check out Witchhunter by CL Werner.  I've been enjoying it a lot.

Kane


----------



## S'mon (Apr 4, 2005)

I've been reading England: An Elegy by Roger Scruton, which makes some good points about the English common law.  Also a book about copyright called No Trespassing by Eva Hemmungs-Wirten, and an old pulp sf novellette The Rim of Space by (I think) Bertram Chandler, which is very entertaining.


----------



## blobsticks (Apr 4, 2005)

*Beneath the Moors and Darker Places* by Brian Lumley


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 4, 2005)

Eberron novel: Marked for Death, the loast mark book 1 by Matt Forbeck


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 4, 2005)

Just finished the Two Swords by R. A. Salvatore. Good action scenes but man, this guy really needs to step away from the saving the people at the last minute sort of deal going on. Also no resolution and set up for future novels. I thought for a second I was reading a Hardy Boy's Novel. "Gee Jimmy, it's too bad we didn't get a chance to investigate that old tower but we'll do that next week!"


----------



## Ruined (Apr 4, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> _Drachenfels_ by 'Jack Yeovil' (aka Kim Newman), an old Warhammer fantasy book. Very well-written and quite unconventional from your typical Sword & Sorcery fare.





Man, that was a dark book. Read it back in the day when WFRP was all we played. I recall Elsbet being a cool character. =)


----------



## ragboy (Apr 4, 2005)

*Novel:* _The Queen's Fool_ by Phillipa Gregory - Great book about a girl that's begged as a holy fool to King Edward, then Mary and off/on with the Princess Elizabeth. Highly recommended... I'm 20 pages from the end... 

Next: Forbeck's Lost Mark book or _Ilium_, not sure which one, but both are waiting... 

*Non-Fiction*:  _The Mars Travel Guide_ - Just picked this up this weekend off a bargain shelf. All about Mars written as a travel guide book... pretty cool looking. 

*Comics:* Conan, The Samurai: Heavan and Earth (samurai in 16th century France...hmmm), FF, etc. 

*Gaming:* Grim Tales (still), and Legends of the Samurai.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Apr 4, 2005)

Herremann the Wise said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just finished the _Lyonesse _ Series for the upteenth time by Jack Vance (surprisingly my favourite of his)




I just read _Suldrun's Garden_ and _The Green Pearl_. I'm looking for the last one now, and yes, they're great books.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm coming up on finishing the Keith Baker Eberron novel.  I haven't decided what to read after that.  The first Malazan book is a possibility.  For once, I don't really have much of anything on deck.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Apr 4, 2005)

Currently reading "The Outlanders", Book 2 of the Lon Tobyn Trilogy, by David Coe.  He has a breezy, easy-to-read writing style, so I'm flying through them. (A nice change after reading "Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell!!!)

Still on the "to be read" list, off the top of my head?
--The Chronicles of Einarrin
--Black Company (re-read: it's been years since I've read them!!)
--The War of the Spider Queen (waiting for the last book to come out before I start!!)
--the "Bartimaeus" trilogy (waiting on the 3rd book)
--the "Vampire Earth" series

For RPG's?
Re-reading the "Midnight" stuff for our campaign.
"Worlds Largest Dungeon"
"Exalted: Book of Bone and Ebony"
"Oathbound"


----------



## drothgery (Apr 5, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> _Sea of Silver Light_, fourth and final book in Tad Williams _Otherland_
> 
> Great fun, though a little longwinded. One of my favourite authors .




Just started re-reading those here; next is GG Kay's latest (Last Night of the Sun). And hopefully by the time I'm finished with those, the fifth Mazalan mass-market paperback will hit Amazon.ca.


----------



## haiiro (Apr 5, 2005)

Simul-reading The Shadow of the Wind, by Carlos Ruiz Zafon, the Mech Manual for DragonMech, and America (The Book). TSotW is interesting, reminding me a little bit of The Club Dumas and Foucalt's Pendulum (in good ways!); the Mech Manual could be a lot better, but it's got some fun ideas in it; and America is quite funny.

I've got The 2nd Age of Walkers (also for DragonMech), the last two books of Cerebus (Latter Days and Last Day) and a couple of other things on deck. April is going to be a fun month for reading.


----------



## Herremann the Wise (Apr 5, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> I just read _Suldrun's Garden_ and _The Green Pearl_. I'm looking for the last one now, and yes, they're great books.




Hi John Q. Mayhem,

I'm sure this has been said before but wouldn't you love to be reading this series for the first time. I'm not too sure from your post whether you've read them all before or whether you have arrived at Madouc. If the latter, I sincerely wish we could trade places.   

Best Regards
Herremann the Wise

PS: If you have a little spare time in terms of reading, pop in to my Story Hour again. I certainly appreciated your comments last time. Some have graciously commented that my writing style has echoes of Jack Vance (I wish I was that good) and so you might continue to enjoy the exploits of Lucifus Cray, Tunthi of the Strauchn and the unlikely events leading to them adventuriung together.


----------



## Banshee16 (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm currently reading HMS Surprise by Patrick O'Brien, and will try to start the Mauritius Command when I finish.  After that, I've got King of Foxes from Raymond Feist, and the City of Towers.

I've also got a stack of Sharpe novels sitting here...I'm starting Sharpe's Fortress, the 3rd in the series.

Banshee


----------



## Ibram (Apr 5, 2005)

Im still waiting for a new crop of Games Workshop novels to show up at the local Waldens... so I dont have much to read right now.

I just finished Rebirth #13 and Ruroni Kenshin #13, and am still reading through "The Grapes of Wrath" (my copy turned up the other day out of the blue...)


----------



## Ghostwind (Apr 5, 2005)

Just started reading the Forgotten Realms novel, _The Rage_. After that, I have _The Rite_ and _Realms of Dragons_ on my list.


----------



## Chaldfont (Apr 5, 2005)

Jonathan Strange & Mr. Norell, Susanna Clarke. I have to recommend this book just for it's subtle humor. It's a bit slow, but its worth it for the characters and the many asides that make the setting real.

The Red Star comic series. I've read the compilations out of order! I can't wait for the library to get Nokgorka. This is one of the most imaginative comics I've read.

The Goon comics. Whoa, freaky stuff.

I gotta get a bunch of stuff read before I dive back into Neal Stephenson's books again. The Confusion is up next.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 8, 2005)

Getting a solid start on The Thousand Orcs of the Hunter's Blade Trilogy (Forgotten Realms).


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Apr 8, 2005)

Herremann the Wise said:
			
		

> Hi John Q. Mayhem,
> 
> I'm sure this has been said before but wouldn't you love to be reading this series for the first time. I'm not too sure from your post whether you've read them all before or whether you have arrived at Madouc. If the latter, I sincerely wish we could trade places.




Yup, it's my first time  I found _The Green Pearl_ in my thrift store (go ahead, ask me what else I've found there. Your head will explode with envy). That was years ago, and I've just now gotten around to getting _Suldrun]s Garden_. Soon I'll get the last. 

I'll pop back down to your SH shortly. 


I got a bit distracted from the other reading I'm doing by _The Savage Tales of Solomon Kane_. It was alright, but the insane racism was rather galling   

Ah well, Solomon'd make a great IK character.

I recently purchased _Tales of the Dying Earth_, the four novels in one volume. It's my first with this series, too, and it rocks.


----------



## Herremann the Wise (Apr 8, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Yup, it's my first time  I found _The Green Pearl_ in my thrift store (go ahead, ask me what else I've found there. Your head will explode with envy). That was years ago, and I've just now gotten around to getting _Suldrun]s Garden_. Soon I'll get the last.
> 
> I'll pop back down to your SH shortly.
> 
> ...




Hello again,

I believe you can get _The Green Pearl_ and _Madouc_ in the same volume too. I envy you incredibly.   

Best Regards
Herremann the Wise

PS: Look forward to you popping back in to my SH.


----------



## Insight (Apr 8, 2005)

I just finished *Elric of Melnibone* (Book One of the Elric series) by Michael Moorcock and am now started on *The Sailor on the Seas of Fate* (Book Two of the Elric series).  It's tougher sledding than the first book, but I hope to have it done by the end of the month.

I've heard good things about Poul Anderson and his work.  Has anyone read his stuff?  Can you recommend a title?


----------



## Tetsubo (Apr 11, 2005)

Reason and Conduct: New Bearings in Moral Philosophy by Henry D. Aiken.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 11, 2005)

Necromancer by Jonathan Green a Warhammer novel.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 11, 2005)

*Kirsty MacColl: The One & Only* by Karen O'Brien
and
*The Case of Charles Dexter Ward* by H. P. Lovecraft


----------



## Krieg (Apr 11, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> I've heard good things about Poul Anderson and his work.  Has anyone read his stuff?  Can you recommend a title?




The standard response is Three Hearts and Three Lions which is a lot of fun and had some influence on Gygax and D&D in the early days. 







However my personal favorites are The Broken Sword






...and Hrolf Kraki's Saga






His "King of Ys" (with wife Karen) and "Hoka" (with Gordon R. Dickson) series are also excellent.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm currently on _The Pillars of Creation_, book seven in Terry Goodkind's _The Sword of Truth_ saga (starts with _Wizard's First Rule_.  These are spectacular books, a bit slow in book two or so, but amazing reads after that.

Waiting with baited breath for the final novel in the _War of the Spider Queen_ to come out.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Apr 12, 2005)

Reading up on more material for 1948, I just finished Foucault's Pendulum and I am about to start on The Man in the High Castle.


----------



## Krug (Apr 12, 2005)

Just finished the last volume of *Maison Ikkoku*. Finally, it all gets resolved! 

Also readying *The Wine of Dreams* by Brian Craig. Early Warhammer stuff is very good, while these days the stuff is more uneven.


----------



## reanjr (Apr 12, 2005)

Niel Gaimen's American Gods.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Apr 12, 2005)

_Interesting Times_ by Terry Pratchatt.

I tried to start the Rincewind books with Colour of Magic but hated it.  I'm halfway through Interesting Times and I'm still not sure if I like it.

Definately like his books about the Night Watch in Anhk Morpork better.


----------



## Insight (Apr 12, 2005)

Bloodstone Press said:
			
		

> Reading up on more material for 1948, I just finished Foucault's Pendulum and I am about to start on The Man in the High Castle.




What did you think of Foucault's Pendulum? I head it was a tough book to get through.  Any truth to these rumors?


----------



## Pozatronic (Apr 12, 2005)

Just last night I finished _The Warrior-Phrophet_ by R. Scott Bakker. I can't understand why so many people don't give this series enough credit. For sure, the first volume _The Darkness That Comes Before_ took a bit to get into...but this one..by god. Anasurimbor Kellhus is the most enjoyable manipulating bastard I've ever had the pleasure of reading.


I need a break from Fantasy, so up next is either _Everything Is Illuminated_ by Jonathan Safram Foer; _Winslow In Love_ by Kevin Canty; or _I._ by Stephen Dixon.


----------



## Wombat (Apr 13, 2005)

Just finished the young adult novel _The Amulet of Samarkand _-- this book has a stronger and more twisty plot that many "adult" books I have read of late, especially in the fantasy field!  A heck of a fun read -- Bartimaeus is a really fun character.

And I am swiftly working through _Teach Yourself To Be A Madman: Memories of a Young Russian Soldier_.  Essentially this is an autobiographical work by a fellow who got hauled into the Soviet military and decided he would get out by feigning to be insane, a trick that worked almost too well.  A very amusing read.


----------



## Dakkareth (Apr 13, 2005)

> What did you think of Foucault's Pendulum? I head it was a tough book to get through. Any truth to these rumors?



I found it a fun read, but getting to the bottom probably requires one or two more times.

As for me, I just finished _Gardens of the Moon_ (for the sixth or seventh time) and might start on _Deadhouse Gates_, unless my finals get in the way.


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm reading, "New Towns of the Middle Ages," by Maurice Beresford. Dry, but very interesting.

joe b.


----------



## merztrumpet (Apr 13, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> What did you think of Foucault's Pendulum? I head it was a tough book to get through.  Any truth to these rumors?



Very much worth your time. One of my favorites. Recommended.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Apr 13, 2005)

> What did you think of Foucault's Pendulum? I head it was a tough book to get through. Any truth to these rumors?




 I heard that a lot too before I read it. It didn't seem so bad to me, but that's partly because I've already been studying a lot of that stuff on my own (secret societies, occultism, templar knights, etc). 

  As a work of literature, it is highly recommended. I think it is one of the best books I've ever read. It reads quickly, and is quite entertaining.


----------



## mmadsen (Apr 13, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> I've heard good things about Poul Anderson and his work.  Has anyone read his stuff?  Can you recommend a title?



I can highly recommend his _The Broken Sword_ -- at least if you enjoy tragic Norse sagas.  I also recommend his _Three Hearts and Three Lions_ -- the source of D&D's regenerating troll, (first-edition) paladin with _protection from evil 10'_, etc.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 14, 2005)

I just finished David Fromkins _A Peace to End All Peace_ about the fate of the Middle East after WWI. Now I'm alternatively delighted and bored by Barbara Tuchman's _The Zimmerman Telegram._ She and I seem to have the same habit of sliding sly one-liners into our academic writing.

Need to read _The Rite_ from the FR Rage of Dragons trilogy at some point too. I've had it for months. Then maybe an Eberron book.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm currently silmu-reading a bunch of different books just because I easily get bored with genres. I dunno. I'm weird like that. But, what I'm working through now...

Black Company - Glen Cook
The first Starfist book
Blood of the Isle - Loren Coleman
Starman - Sara Douglass


I'm also still trying to wade through the first Howard Conan collection that recently came out, the Soloman Kane series, some Lovecraft short stories, and the Dying Earth series. But with those I start like falling asleep and/or getting really bored after like three pages.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 14, 2005)

Now reading Terry Pratchett's _Lords and Ladies_


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 16, 2005)

Just finished Raymond Feist's The Exile's Return, book three in the Conclave of Shadows Trilogy. Very disappointing ending in that it's a complete set up for the next series and very light reading but at the same time, it was a quick read and we get to see a villain redeemed into a heroic character.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Apr 17, 2005)

I just finished Witch Hunter (now I really want to start up a WHFB game).  Now I'm reading Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith.  It's OK, so far.  It's an extremely quick read so far.

Kane


----------



## Captain Tagon (Apr 17, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I just finished Witch Hunter (now I really want to start up a WHFB game).  Now I'm reading Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith.  It's OK, so far.  It's an extremely quick read so far.
> 
> Kane





Man, I loved Witch Hunter. Way too much maybe, but I loved it.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Apr 17, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Man, I loved Witch Hunter. Way too much maybe, but I loved it.



 IMO, it was the perfect Warhammer novel.  Dark, dreary, and dismal even through the end.  I picked up the collected Eisenhorn triolgy because of that.  I figured that if Warhammer had such a good book about my favorite class of character (witch hunters) that they could do the same for the Inquisition in WH40K.

Kane


----------



## Captain Tagon (Apr 17, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> IMO, it was the perfect Warhammer novel.  Dark, dreary, and dismal even through the end.  I picked up the collected Eisenhorn triolgy because of that.  I figured that if Warhammer had such a good book about my favorite class of character (witch hunters) that they could do the same for the Inquisition in WH40K.
> 
> Kane





Yeah, it was really well done I thought. One of the few things I'd ever read that seriously creeped me out enough to give me trouble sleeping.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 18, 2005)

_Errand Of Fury_ by Kevin Ryan (a Classic Star Trek novel)


----------



## Greylock (Apr 18, 2005)

reanjr said:
			
		

> Niel Gaimen's American Gods.



And here I thought I was the only person, DnDer at least, who hadn't read this. Picked it up at the library today and have already been grabbed by the first chapter.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Apr 18, 2005)

I just finished Revenge of the Sith today.  I'm REALLY psyched for the movie now!

I've now moved back to Stephen King's Wolves of the Calla.  Now that the Dark Tower series is at an end, I find myself not wanting to finish for the mere point that I know I only have two more books before that excellent series comes to an end.

Kane


----------



## Altalazar (Apr 19, 2005)

I just finished the Baroque Cycle trilogy (The System of the World being the last) - and then I read "Absolute Friends" (Le Carre) which was rather interesting - and now I'm about to crack open "The Informant" and then "Conspiracy of Fools" (Both true stories about two different corporate corruption scandals - should be interesting reading - the second one is about Enron, though I did read a comprehensive book about that already, this one also looks interesting).  

I am single-handedly keeping BN and Amazon in business (between 2,500 books and 400 DVDs)


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 19, 2005)

Working on Realms of the Dragons now.....


----------



## Laurel (Apr 20, 2005)

Trying to move away from the scifi & fantasy books for a whole month.... lets see if I can do it. There are lots of books I have been holding off on reading since I have ben swamped with series books. So for this month:

Just finished Imzadi... I know, I know it's not great and most if it out of date as the series went on, but still.... I don't find it too horrible.

Also a total girl book- Watermelon by Marian Keyes

A funny, depressing, romatic book that most on these boards would dare to even pick up  But for others who like the more girly books it's good. I've only gotten a few chapters in, but it's kept me interested. And comes highly recommded by those who love romance type books.

Next up Dan Brown's Angels & Demons. Interesting and a fun read.


----------



## Zuoken (Apr 20, 2005)

_The Complete Idiot's Guide to Understanding Buddhism_, IMO the best line of books ever to be printed   . Very informative and precise.

But for school, I'm reading _Animal Farm_ by George Orwell. Only read the first chapter, I haven't drawn up any opinions about it yet.


----------



## ThaDium (Apr 20, 2005)

*I've  got a few books on tap:*

"The Ice Opinion" - Ice  T with Heidi Siegmund (Ice T's views on race relations, the position of the black community and how to raise it up)

"The Warrior Within" - John  Little  (On the philosophical teachings of Bruce Lee)

"Legacies" - F. Paul Wilson (The second Reparman Jack novel)

Well, that's about it.  I'm surte I'll be picking up some comics soon, but they don't arrive until later today.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 20, 2005)

Now rereading _SnowCrash_ before getting _The Confusion_


----------



## Pants (Apr 20, 2005)

Still slogging through _Cryptonomicon_.

Next up, _The Silver Spike_ by Glen Cook and then I'll try and read _The Dragonbone Chair_... again.


----------



## Brakkart (Apr 21, 2005)

Recently read Cormyr by Ed Greenwood & Jeff Grubb. Got Death of a Dragon sat on my shelf ready to read, just waiting for Beyond the high road to arrive in the mail before I plough through both of those.

Currently reading Atlantis Found by Clive Cussler which I'd had sat on my shelf for ages (bought it on a whim, cos I'm a sucker for anything Atlantis related), but never got around to actually reading it. But I really enjoyed the movie Sahara, so decided to give the book a try and I really enjoy it, might try another Dirk Pitt novel sometime once I'm caught up on my Forgotten Realms reading.

I'm looking forward to Realms of the Dragons II anthology, and really hoping that J.V. Jones actually gets around to finishing the last book of the Sword of Shadows trilogy sometime this year. Amazon has it listed as being released in December, but then they said that about February, Spet 2004 and April 2004 also, so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm reading Gardens of the Moon.  It was slow starting, but it's starting to pick up now (I'm at the beginning of the Darujhistan section).


----------



## Thorntangle (Apr 21, 2005)

Pattern Recognition by William Gibson


----------



## drothgery (Apr 21, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Just started re-reading those here; next is GG Kay's latest (Last Night of the Sun). And hopefully by the time I'm finished with those, the fifth Mazalan mass-market paperback will hit Amazon.ca.




The timing wasn't quite right on this. I finished LNotS -- pretty good, not quite as gripping as Kay normally is, but fewer "why is this brilliant character being so stupid" moments -- but my copy of Midnight Tides just shipped from Amazon.ca yesterday. So I'm rereading Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time prequel novel _New Spring_ to fill in the gap, mostly because I've got a PC on the brink of the shawl in my PBP d20 WoT game.


----------



## Pants (Apr 21, 2005)

The mass-market of _Midnight Tides_ is out?!  Must order now!  

Anyone know when _The Bonehunters_ is coming out?


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 21, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *Kirsty MacColl: The One & Only* by Karen O'Brien
> and
> *The Case of Charles Dexter Ward* by H. P. Lovecraft



Theres a guy works down the chip shop swears that he's Cthulhu!

(Okay I know that the big C isn't in the Case of Charles Dexter Ward, but I couldn't resist the joke)


----------



## drothgery (Apr 21, 2005)

Pants said:
			
		

> The mass-market of _Midnight Tides_ is out?!  Must order now!




Well, unless Amazon.ca is lying to me about my pre-order shipping (me, I'm hoping that the US editions catch up with the Canadian ones pretty quickly; shipping from Canuckistan is annoying) ...


----------



## WayneLigon (Apr 21, 2005)

Just finished Gardens of the Moon, and starting on Jim Butcher's (of the Harry Dresden Series) first fantasy, Furies of Calderon. It's an interesting world so far; many people though not all can call 'furies'; elemental-like beings. So far, they've mentioned wood, water, earth and air.


----------



## Asmo (Apr 21, 2005)

The Coldfire trilogy by C.S Friedman.

Asmo


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 21, 2005)

Just started _Assassination Vacation_ by Sarah Vowell.


----------



## Greylock (Apr 22, 2005)

'K, finished American Gods. It was as good as everyone said. I've had my nose buried in campaign settings for the last few weeks, so it really hit the spot.

Next up, an oldy, Mythago Wood by R.Holdenstock. First chapter has me hooked.   (thankee kindly, Rich).


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 22, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Next up, an oldy, Mythago Wood by R.Holdenstock. First chapter has me hooked.   (thankee kindly, Rich).




One of my favorite fantasy novels EVER! Very different take on the "Haunted Woods" idea. (BTW, it's Holdstock if anyone else is interested) If you like that one, he wrote a few more novels that take place in the same woods, but different characters and different concepts explored. Lavondyss and The Hollowing are two of them. (and you're welcome)


----------



## ShrinkyLink (Apr 24, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> _Sea of Silver Light_, fourth and final book in Tad Williams _Otherland_
> 
> Great fun, though a little longwinded. One of my favourite authors .




And he's a great guy in person as well. I really enjoyed his Shadowmarch book, both online and in print.

Nice to see some love for the Warhammer novels. I picked one up awhile ago--Gaunt's Ghosts, I believe--not expecting much, but was pleasantly surprised. 

Currently reading Gardens of the Moon, and remain about three years behind on my Asimovs and Analogs.


----------



## jester47 (Apr 25, 2005)

The Gospel in a Pluralist Society
The Revelation of John
The Book of Exodus
The Book of Genesis
Dying Earth: Rhialto the Magnificent

Aaron.


----------



## Krieg (Apr 25, 2005)

Divorce Busting & Divorce Remedy by Michele Weiner Davis

I just can't seem to fit my head around a good sci-fi/fantasy book right now.


----------



## sniffles (Apr 26, 2005)

Just finished "The Knight" by Gene Wolfe, and am now making my way through the 'Narn i Hin Hurin' in JRR Tolkien's "The Lays of Beleriand".


----------



## Undead Pete (Apr 26, 2005)

Finished _Eisenhorn_....truly excellent by the way.  I went on half.com and bought about 20 Warhammer 40K and Warhammer Fantasy books.

Since then I read _Space Wolf_ and _Ragnar's Claw_ by William King (excellent as well), _Death's Messenger_ (good, but annoying cliffhanger at the end...wait for the sequel before reading), and now I'm reading _Lord of the Night_  (20 pages in...nice and dark).

I'll probably be reading Black Library books for quite some time


----------



## P0L (Apr 27, 2005)

I just finished reading for the second time Miles Vorkosigan series. EXCELLENT science fiction.

Will pick up some of the praised books in this thread as soon as I finish with my Quantum Physics exam (sounds scary, uh? )


----------



## Dakkareth (Apr 28, 2005)

Pants said:
			
		

> The mass-market of _Midnight Tides_ is out?!  Must order now!
> 
> Anyone know when _The Bonehunters_ is coming out?




February 2006


----------



## Pants (Apr 29, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> February 2006



Bah...
Well, hopefully I'll be reading _A Feast for Crows_ and _The Thousandfold Thought_ by then.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Apr 29, 2005)

I just started _American Gods_. Took me till page 72 to figure out who Mr. Wednsday was, at which point I kicked myself for not realizing it earlier 

EDIT: Finished. I didn't enjoy it as much as I expected, but it was interesting. Ah well.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 29, 2005)

Reading the combo of Earthsea short stories and The Other Wind (collated by the Science Fiction book club.)


----------



## Dakkareth (May 1, 2005)

Ahh yes, I'm currently reading _Midnight Tides_ and starting on a _Gardens of the Moon_ group read on the MBotF boards.


----------



## Richards (May 1, 2005)

Volume 2 of a collection of Isaac Asimov short stories that I picked up at a library book sale for 50 cents.  I'm enjoying his notes about his life in between his writing the stories as much as I am the stories themselves.

Johnathan


----------



## WayneLigon (May 2, 2005)

Right now, Vol 1 of Hamilton's _The Reality Disfunction_. After that, either Vol 2 or the new Harry Dresden hardback, which should be out Any Time Now instead of in August when the paperback books were normally released. After that? Maybe the Dalemark quartet, or another try at Huff's _Smoke and Mirrors._


----------



## Tav_Behemoth (May 2, 2005)

I finished the Aubrey-Maturin books, after which my life was hollow and empty without a new one waiting for me to read.

Then a visit to Portland, and of course Powell's Bookstore, gave new fuel for my project to read everything listed in Appendix N: Inspirational and Recommended Reading of Gygax's original Dungeon Master's Guide. I just finished two of the more obscure ones, Leigh Brackett's "The Sword of Rhiannon" and Margaret St. Clair's "Sign of the Labrys", and am now re-reading Sterling E. Lanier's "Hiero's Journey", which I enjoyed the hell out of in sixth grade. Didja know that's where the Rod of Lordly Might* comes from?

*That AD&D magic item where you press studs on the rod to make different weapon-tips shoot out and activate spell-like powers, if you're not up on your 1E trivia.


----------



## MonsterMash (May 2, 2005)

Now started _The Confusion_ by Neal Stephenson.


----------



## Brakkart (May 2, 2005)

Well reading Beyond the High Road now during my lunch hours at work, should have that finished in a couple days and then into Death of the Dragon.

Finished Atlantis Found, great book which I'll probably use as an adventure in the Spycraft GI Joe campaign I'm, working on, because as written it should slot perfectly into that universe with very little work from me, and will make a change from the groups usual battles with Cobra.

Got Temple Hill sat on my shelf ready to read, and by the time I've finished that one, Farthest Reach should be out, which I'm really looking forward too because Forsaken House was a hellishly good read!


----------



## danbuter (May 2, 2005)

I am currently reading "Burning Shore", a Warhammer novel set in Lustria. It's not too shabby, especially since I really like the setting.


----------



## IronWolf (May 3, 2005)

New month, new thread.....

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=130560


----------

